# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Ищу обновления для Базовой бухгалтерии

## nitro80

Желательно 3.0.98.17 и  3.0.99.19

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Желательно 3.0.98.17 и  3.0.99.19


https://trubobit.com/download/folder...domain=turb.to

----------

nitro80 (10.08.2021)

----------

